
Son Creates Stock-Buying Startup After Mom Misses Million Dollar Opportunity - turtlegrids
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-24/mom-s-lost-million-spurs-son-to-find-purest-form-of-arbitrage
======
cimmanom
But what happens when the stock’s market price drops below the discounted
price?

